# Bickford Seam



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

In my continueing quest for a flat invisible seam, I've come across this one....the Bickford seam. Looks like a winner to me. Only thing is I can't find a good Youtube vid demonstrating it  ,so am trying to teach myself from static pics and written instructions (not my preferred way to learn....but I am persevering  )

Hope others find this useful/helpful too

http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I found several demos on Youtube for the Bickford seam method. These 2 are by Meylinda217.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I've seen these and didn't find them particularly helpful 
DH just found this one which I think is more helpful

http://blip.tv/knitterbugs/bickford-seam-5293361


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> I've seen these and didn't find them particularly helpful
> *DH just found this one* which I think is more helpful
> 
> http://blip.tv/knitterbugs/bickford-seam-5293361


Your _husband_ looked for something for you online???? He's a 'keeper' for sure! Mine, though I love him greatly, sees my online time as a total waste of time! Besides that, he can't figure out how to search for anything at all. He's a computer dinosaur, and asks me to find things for him.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

He certainly did!AND then he watched it to help me figure out the bit I didn't "get". AND he drove me to the LYS this afternoon to get some yarn I wanted AND he helped choose colours......and most importantly of all he did it all happily and with grace. I'm very lucky


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I use the mattress stitch. It is completely invisible.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> He certainly did!AND then he watched it to help me figure out the bit I didn't "get". AND he drove me to the LYS this afternoon to get some yarn I wanted AND he helped choose colours......and most importantly of all he did it all happily and with grace. I'm very lucky


 :thumbup = yup, an absolute keeper !


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> He certainly did!AND then he watched it to help me figure out the bit I didn't "get". AND he drove me to the LYS this afternoon to get some yarn I wanted AND he helped choose colours......and most importantly of all he did it all happily and with grace. I'm very lucky


Definately keeper!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I also use the mattress seam, and it is really invisible!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have used this stich a lot when making sewn things. In sewing it is called the ladder stitch. I use the ladder stitch for knitted things as well and it seems that someone has named it the bickford stitch but the stitch is the same. What is good with it is that you can sew quite loosely for an inch or so and then pull on the yarn and it pulls up nice and tight and disappears in your seam.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> In my continueing quest for a flat invisible seam, I've come across this one....the Bickford seam. Looks like a winner to me. Only thing is I can't find a good Youtube vid demonstrating it  ,so am trying to teach myself from static pics and written instructions (not my preferred way to learn....but I am persevering  )
> 
> Hope others find this useful/helpful too
> 
> http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


thank you. I have tried seams before never liked the outcome personally. I am working a first time sweater so I'll give this seaming a try.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

You're welcome cathy47....hope it works for you


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

phoenix knitter said:


> In my continueing quest for a flat invisible seam, I've come across this one....the Bickford seam. Looks like a winner to me. Only thing is I can't find a good Youtube vid demonstrating it  ,so am trying to teach myself from static pics and written instructions (not my preferred way to learn....but I am persevering  )
> 
> Hope others find this useful/helpful too
> 
> http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


Many thanks for this!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you sure he's human?


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Are you sure he's human?


I'm so glad I read to the bottom of this page as I actually laughed out loud when I came to this reply!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

phoenix knitter said:


> You're welcome cathy47....hope it works for you


you and me both..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like this stitch I am not sure how it differs fromt the mattress stitch unless the mattress stitch is through both loops... I liked the lady in the video... I think it worked because she talked like a real person instead of a actor.... very charming... and phoenix knitter you are a lucky lady... its nice when the hubby's really do show a interest in what you are doing...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. I recently knitted a hat for a doll that was too small for circular knitting (hate dpms) and hated the bumpy seam where the roll up brim is.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'm making a sweater and will try this.

Momma Osa


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Phoenix
You have your Hubby trained real well. But I'm sure he loves doing that for you. He is definitely a keeper. lol My hubby will take me to JoAnns and then he goes to Home Depot.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Do let him know how much you appreciate his help and that you know he is really special......

Virginia, married 57 1/2 years


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

You are all most welcome...I get so much help, advice and general knitting info here, it's nice to give something back.

Re DH - YES he's human (some here have wondered11)
YES he's well trained (25 years or so!)
YES he knows how much I appreciate him!
YES I have shared some of your comments with him - and while he tried to brush it off, he was quite chuffed (to him, he's just doing what he thinks ALL husbands would do!!!)
AND lastly....YES i do know how lucky I am!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been doing this for years, figured it out my second project, never knew it was special.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

So is the only difference between this and the mattress stitch that with the Bickford you go through one leg of the stitch and the mattress you go through both legs?


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

The bickford seam is flat on both sides of the fabric.....mattress seam creates a ridge on the inside. This means bickford seams are appropriate for reversible items such as those with cuffs


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

phoenix knitter said:


> In my continueing quest for a flat invisible seam, I've come across this one....the Bickford seam. Looks like a winner to me. Only thing is I can't find a good Youtube vid demonstrating it  ,so am trying to teach myself from static pics and written instructions (not my preferred way to learn....but I am persevering  )
> 
> Hope others find this useful/helpful too
> 
> http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


I hate sewing up too and can never get it right.


----------

